# Pat Martino: The Nature of the Guitar



## distressed_romeo (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been reading this article on his website this evening (www.patmartino.com) and it's just mind-expanding. The guy's conception of music and the guitar is so cerebral, and yet so elegant at the same time. I recommend everyone check it out. It's hard work, but worth it.


----------



## LilithXShred (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, heard of that guy before. Pretty intense story behind him. Plus his understanding of how music works is really unique. In an interview i once saw on TV he said that he sees music in everything (7 days in a week, the 4 seasons etc...).


----------



## Mikey D (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I put this somewhere on the other forum, a really interesting read. Pretty heavy going in places, but I personally am very interested in these sorts of concepts.


----------

